# SATA-Kabel für Corsair SF600



## Pokerclock (13. August 2016)

*SATA-Kabel für Corsair SF600*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte einen zweiten Strang SATA-Stecker. Die Verfügbarkeit ist leider äußerst dürftig. Daher wollte ich mal ganz unverbindlich anfragen, ob eine Möglichkeit besteht ein solches Kabel für das SF600 zu bekommen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2016)

*AW: SATA-Kabel für Corsair SF600*

Lebt der Corsair-Support noch? Frage steht nach wie vor.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2016)

*AW: SATA-Kabel für Corsair SF600*

Hi Pokerclock,

Die Zombiestarre hat nachgelassen. Geht wieder weiter. 

Momentan leider keine kurzen im Angebot. Du kannst dies aber nehmen: "Ribbon Style" SATA Cable with 4 Connectors, Type 3 (700mm)

Grüße


----------

